# Broken string trimmer/brushcutter



## srercrcr (Jan 13, 2005)

My 2 cycle string trimmer up and stopped running all of a sudden.
I'm not sure whether it made any noise when it quit.
It won't start. The piston does rise and fall. The bottom end looks OK, connecting rod. 
I checked the compression...75 psi. It's been used quite a bit.
1. Are there any valves in a 2 cycle?
2. Is the 75 psi a smoking gun? It usually started up nice.
3. How can I test if the shaft thats inside the tube is not broken?

Thanks so much.

Steve R


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

I checked the compression...75 psi <----((( problem .. Are there any valves in a 2 cycle? some what kind of trimmer is it ? ,,How can I test if the shaft thats inside the tube is not broken? the shaft ?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeah, you have no compression. It sounds like you ran it too lean, or you just flat wore it out from use. A 2-cycle needs a bare minimum of 90psi to run, but even then it will be a royal pain to start.

If I were you, I would pull the muffler off and take a look in the exhaust port at the piston and cylinder. It will probably be pretty scarred up. If it is, you might as well just scrap the trimmer. If it's not too bad, you may be able to re-ring the engine.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

well said bbnissan !!!!!! or wrong 2 cycle oil


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah most likely you ran it toooo lean, my old featherlite, its old its used hundreds upon hundreds of hours, around 5 years of age. i know the psi's good starts third pull. prime it then pull on choke then one more time and it runs then cuts off like normal, then half choke and one more pull and its running. of course i always use a little more oil to gas mix, less gas to the correct oil mix. or more mix to the correct gas. hey thats its only lube so its gotta have it. your best bet is to either ring it if its not too bad or trash it and buy a new one. but of course it might have a valve and thats screwed up but not likely


----------

